# Not Happy but Trying



## Bayou (Dec 16, 2012)

My wife and I been married for 21 years, 2 children 12 & 19, 
had a great marriage up until the last 2 years of our marriage. Things went down hill due to finical stress that I put on her, she eventually grew apart for me and said (I love you but not in love with you) and sleeked relief from an old high scool boyfriend found on facebook, needless to say they had an affair, she moved out and I filed for divorce. after being separated we really could not stay apart from each other, after 6 months she moved back in to see if we could make things work out, she been back for 3 months now and we still have not had sex, this is driving me crazy, she said she does not want sex and only did it before just for me, Just the other day I seen some messages from her BF and that’s all they talk about is sex, I am beginning to think I am being used just to pay the bills and keep a roof over her head, I ask her to make love to me and she says I need to get it some from somebody else. To me that just doesn’t seem to be trying to work things out.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Bayou, 

You are being used. Have some respect for your self. Stop paying for anything. Tell her to go back to him. Let the OM pay for her.


----------



## RGS (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Wait she came back for you? That's a good one! Yes you are being used - clearly. Don't be a DS and call her on it. Doesn't it gross you out to look at that disrespectful lying face? Should be easy to ditch that user...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tu sabes wittol?


----------

